# EEA Family Permit Wait Times



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy New Year Everyone, 

I submitted my application for my 2nd EEA family permit (Spouse is EEA) in Paris on Dec 6th, and still have not heard back (status is "arrived at the visa processing center"). Processing time for EEA family permits in France is currently 97% in 15 days. Is anyone having a similar experience with long wait time?

I know that these permits are supposed to be "processed with priority." Is there a maximum time limit? I have emailed Worldbridge, but they just send me a standard response repeating the status from my tracking number. 

I thought I was being prudent scheduling my travel over a month after I submitted my EEA FP, but now I am not so sure.


----------



## EFAnne (Oct 13, 2012)

To answer my own thread:

EEA family permit submitted Dec 6, received notification that it was ready for pickup on Jan 4th. I think this was primarily because I contacted Worldbridge the day before and complained. 

When I picked up my passport I was told that wait times were exceptionally long in December b/c Worldbridge (in Paris, France) was managing a number of new countries (apparently they typically only do the UK and Switzerland). Also, I was told that the statistics published on UKBA are "not valid during holiday seasons."


----------



## estrella87 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Info*

Hi i am filipina residing here in Austria. I would like to ask you question how you started this application. My husband which is from eea will work in UK for good. And i am planning to apply for EEA family permit in June this year but what i am worried about are how long it tooked you in total to process your paper including the start of your application online? Did you get right away an appointment in a visa application center. what is the day interval from the time you apply online and getting the appointment? I would like to know in advance because like you i don't want to mess up with my flight schedule . 

Please give me more information. I would really appreciate you responce. Thank you.


----------

